# Hunk Lee Batteries??



## Bonecracker (Mar 22, 2012)

I was looking at purchasing some additional batteries on E-bay as back up and I see that he charges no shipping fees!:thumbsup: What time length should I expect to wait to receive my batteries from China?? 2/3/4 weeks??:madman:


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Right now shipping to Canada is very slow. Not Hunk Lee's fault- something about the US and Canada forbidding air shipping for lithium batteries. Other items from Hunk Lee like chargers and connectors come very fast.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Shipping Li-ion batteries via Air from China is still prohibitive. Still Hunk Lee has managed to find a way to ship his batteries to the USA without too much delay.. The one I have took a little over two weeks ( east coast USA ) which is pretty much the normal time it took to get items shipped from China before the new restrictions took effect. 

Keep in mind that it's the holiday season, things may take a little longer depending on where you live and available stock. Hopefully others will chime in with their own HLee shipping experiences.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

Less then two weeks to the east coast and an additional week over to me in CA. Once it hit the US tracking started working, well it was tracked as well as any USPS parcel is which isn't very well


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

How about reliability and run times? I've been burned by knockoff batteries before, being total garbage. Are these for real and as good as OEM batteries?


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

I bought a 13600mah pack from him so yeah that's twice the size of any OEM battery but after 4hr of solid night riding last night I only used half its capacity. My hobby charger only registered 5567mah replenished so that battery is going to just go forever. The only hangup is what connector comes on the end and how you plan to water/dust proof the pack after you get it. Plasti dip works to water proof the pack and you can request what connector end he gives you within a few choices I hear. I was ok the the connect he just happen to give me a default so no complains here.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

matto6 said:


> How about reliability and run times? I've been burned by knockoff batteries before, being total garbage. Are these for real and as good as OEM batteries?


I've been using the 5800mah pack for months now without issue. For the price they're hard to beat. That said, a 4S DiNotte battery is 2x the price but comes in a solid waterproof case.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Heres a thought Xeccon Samsung 8.4V 7800mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Soft Shell Battery
Got one of these in 3days , outstanding battery with top notch waterproof connector and come with a very very nice Neoprene pouch .


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

matto6 said:


> How about reliability and run times? I've been burned by knockoff batteries before, being total garbage. Are these for real and as good as OEM batteries?


Just as good!! Don't hesitate to buy from him!!


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ordered the 4-cell 6800mah pack for my Gloworm X2!


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

matto6 said:


> Ordered the 4-cell 6800mah pack for my Gloworm X2!


It's been exactly 2 weeks since my pal hunk shipped my battery and the tracking number still comes up as invalid or the usps site. I guess it still hasn't hit the US yet? I'm on the east coast.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

matto6 said:


> It's been exactly 2 weeks since my pal hunk shipped my battery and the tracking number still comes up as invalid or the usps site. I guess it still hasn't hit the US yet? I'm on the east coast.


FWIW...none of the tracking #'s I ever got from China meant anything. Because of the holidays maybe you'll get it sometime next week.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cool thanks.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Got my Hunk Lee batteries today. They look great.










The connector works fine on my Gloworm lights. I have a picture below of the Magicshine extension (left) and Hunk Lee connector (right). The hunk lee is a bit shorter so probably provides slightly less waterproofing, but it still snaps on nicely and nothing is exposed. It's certainly good enough for me.



















I'd say my only concern is how solid the wire is connected to the battery pack, and whether it will come undone as the cable is inevitably yanked around. This happened to my cheap MJ808 knockoff battery - the wires shredded where they were soldered to the battery. I may try to reinforce it somehow before doing the plasti-dip dance.

In terms of delivery time, it took 2 weeks and 3 days to get to the east coast, spanning Christmas. I ordered the second battery 3 days later and it arrived at the same time. Tracking started working the day before they were delivered.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

matto6 said:


> Got my Hunk Lee batteries today. They look great...
> 
> ...In terms of delivery time, it took 2 weeks and 3 days to get to the east coast, spanning Christmas. I ordered the second battery 3 days later and it arrived at the same time. Tracking started working the day before they were delivered.


Glad that all worked out for you. The connector they used looks like the type for Solarstorm lamps. Like I mentioned before these work pretty good with standard Magicshine type ( male ) connectors. Did you request this type of connector or did they just use these?

Shipping times seemed pretty normal for something coming out of China. Apparently H-Lee has something worked out as far as air shipments go. Didn't surprise me that the tracking didn't start until it hit your local Post office. Now if you have an account with the Postal Service you might be able to get an e-mail notifying you of the parcel in advance but personally I've never tried to set that up myself. Would be nice to do though so I could leave the postman an advanced notice to leave the package in my ( locked ) mailbox or to *_knock on my door_. ( *which they never seem to do anymore ).


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

matto6 said:


> The connector works fine on my Gloworm lights. I have a picture below of the Magicshine extension (left) and Hunk Lee connector (right).


Update on this. It works fine with the gloworm light, but it didn't work quite right with the magicshine extension cable I have (from action led). The plastic opening was a hair too tight to snap on, so it would slide off easily. I filed out the H Lee connector hole just a bit with a round file and it now attaches firmly. It doesn't snap, it just kind of wedges on there, but it works.

A bit strange that it works with one but not the other. I guess there's a wide range of tolerances.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Did you request this type of connector or did they just use these?


I requested a "weatherproof cable with magicshine adapter" I also requested a slightly longer cable on one of them (8 inches) and they spliced in some extra wire for me.


----------



## matto6 (Dec 28, 2013)

After plasti-dipping, and adding the "Mounting strap for MagicShine Hardshell Batteries" from Action-LED. Note these are the 4-cell straps but they're big so they fit the 6-cell Hunk Lee battery fine. It's tight to get it on, but it stays put nicely.

First I used tight wraps of electrical tape to firm up where the cable enters the battery. Then I sprayed with 5-coats of plasti-dip. The spray was a bit of a pain but the 6-cell wouldn't fit in the can.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks good ^


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Nicely done.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

I ordered mine on December 16th and received them yesterday. A little over 3 weeks for shipping. Going to try them out tomorrow evening.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Rode last night with my hunk battery for the first time. I have the 6200mah 4 cell pack attached to a Solarstorm XT40. My ride was 1 hour on low to grind up a fire road and then about 1.5 hours on high on the descent. When I got back to the car I had one light out of three on the battery meter. All in all, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## RojoRacing53 (Jul 23, 2013)

mtrain said:


> Rode last night with my hunk battery for the first time. I have the 6200mah 4 cell pack attached to a Solarstorm XT40. My ride was 1 hour on low to grind up a fire road and then about 1.5 hours on high on the descent. When I got back to the car I had one light out of three on the battery meter. All in all, I'm happy with my purchase.


I can't be the only one here more impressed by the fact that you have a 1.5hr descent that only requires 1hr of climbing over your awesome batteries.


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

RojoRacing53 said:


> I can't be the only one here more impressed by the fact that you have a 1.5hr descent that only requires 1hr of climbing over your awesome batteries.


It's tiger mountain in Washington. The last 30 minutes of the ride is more of a traverse and there was some rest stops along the way but still a good 45 minutes of Un interrupted downhill goodness.

There's probably some folks that go a lot faster than I do as well.....


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> Rode last night with my hunk battery for the first time. I have the 6200mah 4 cell pack attached to a Solarstorm XT40. My ride was 1 hour on low to grind up a fire road and then about 1.5 hours on high on the descent. When I got back to the car I had one light out of three on the battery meter. All in all, I'm happy with my purchase.


Sounds like the battery is holding up very well. The XT40 only has three indicator lights. How they are spaced ( voltage wise ) is any ones guess.

The only down side of the XT40 is that the low mode is still quite bright. If you're doing a slow climb up a mountain even on low the lamp is using more power than you probably need. If you're doing mountain climbs at night ( on fire roads ) you might consider getting one of the KD2 Duo clones. With the 10-level sub menu you can program the lamp for a low mode that will use just the output you actually need for those slow long climbs. Been a while for me since I've done a long fire road ascent but when I do I find I can get by using just over a 100 lumen on the bars. The XT40 has to be close to 300 lumen on low. Way more than you need for a long slow fire road climb.

How are you using the XT40? Bars or helmet?


----------



## mtrain (May 28, 2008)

Cat-man-do said:


> Sounds like the battery is holding up very well. The XT40 only has three indicator lights. How they are spaced ( voltage wise ) is any ones guess.
> 
> The only down side of the XT40 is that the low mode is still quite bright. If you're doing a slow climb up a mountain even on low the lamp is using more power than you probably need. If you're doing mountain climbs at night ( on fire roads ) you might consider getting one of the KD2 Duo clones. With the 10-level sub menu you can program the lamp for a low mode that will use just the output you actually need for those slow long climbs. Been a while for me since I've done a long fire road ascent but when I do I find I can get by using just over a 100 lumen on the bars. The XT40 has to be close to 300 lumen on low. Way more than you need for a long slow fire road climb.
> 
> How are you using the XT40? Bars or helmet?


I agree Cat. Low is pretty bright on the XT40. I have the XT40 on my helmet and a Securitying 3x with a wide angle diffuser on my bars. The XT40 replaces a Solarstorm X2 copy that died. In the past I would just use the bar light on low for the climb and leave the helmet light off, but I want to give the new battery a better duration test. I have to say I really love the throw of the XT40 as a helmet lamp.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtrain said:


> I agree Cat. Low is pretty bright on the XT40. I have the XT40 on my helmet and a Securitying 3x with a wide angle diffuser on my bars. The XT40 replaces a Solarstorm X2 copy that died. In the past I would just use the bar light on low for the climb and leave the helmet light off, but I want to give the new battery a better duration test. I have to say I really love the throw of the XT40 as a helmet lamp.


Yep, makes a great helmet light, good throw and medium wide beam. I bought mine just before winter so I only have a couple rides in with it. I really don't like to ride in the cold any more but if things remain dry this weekend I might bundle up for a short ride.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

I'm starting to get worried,my order shipped on Dec 27,2014 and not here yet.Has anyone else ordered from Hunklee lately?How was the shipping time.I'm in Canada don't know if it takes any longer up here.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm in the Sacramento area, I purchased some batteries from HunkLee on Mar11 in the evening, they arrived today, Mar23.

The *from *address is Secaucus, NJ but it first entered the USPS system in West Sac.











Bonecracker said:


> I was looking at purchasing some additional batteries on E-bay as back up and I see that he charges no shipping fees!:thumbsup: What time length should I expect to wait to receive my batteries from China??


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks for your support and advice!*



mtrain said:


> Rode last night with my hunk battery for the first time. I have the 6200mah 4 cell pack attached to a Solarstorm XT40. My ride was 1 hour on low to grind up a fire road and then about 1.5 hours on high on the descent. When I got back to the car I had one light out of three on the battery meter. All in all, I'm happy with my purchase.


This is Hunk Lee, thank you all to buy battery from our ebay store!
View MTBR.COM from China is very slowy, I don't know why. This is a main reasons that I seldom say sth. here.
We want to improve the products quaility, so am glad to hear some adivce from you. Including any questions about our products. 
Welcome to Contact us in ebay message!


----------



## Appel (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Hunk Lee
It would be nice to be able to choose connector type between the most common ones. "Solarstorm" type, "Magic Shine" type etc.

(I'll post this on your ebay store as well)


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

*Shipping to Canda is difficult, shipping to USA is smoothly.*

Sorry battery products are inspected very strictly in the X-ray machine of airport. So it will take more shipping time, even can't ship to some countries.


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks, by the way, how long of the cable should be, we may updated it.


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

rideonjon said:


> I'm starting to get worried,my order shipped on Dec 27,2014 and not here yet.Has anyone else ordered from Hunklee lately?How was the shipping time.I'm in Canada don't know if it takes any longer up here.


Shipping to Canada is difficult. Pls. tell us your ebay ID so we check the status. 
We have tracking number, you can also see it in your purchasing history.


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Right now shipping to Canada is very slow. Not Hunk Lee's fault- something about the US and Canada forbidding air shipping for lithium batteries. Other items from Hunk Lee like chargers and connectors come very fast.


What you said is very very correct! We may sent some battery goods to a shipping dealers stock in Canada so to avoid shipping problem. Within one week can get it. But with higher cost. What do you think about my plan?


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

matto6 said:


> It's been exactly 2 weeks since my pal hunk shipped my battery and the tracking number still comes up as invalid or the usps site. I guess it still hasn't hit the US yet? I'm on the east coast.


I suggest you track my shipping status at: EC-Firstclass::Track your orders.
The tracking number shown in the listing you bought in ebay.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

HunkLee said:


> What you said is very very correct! We may sent some battery goods to a shipping dealers stock in Canada so to avoid shipping problem. Within one week can get it. But with higher cost. What do you think about my plan?


That is reasonable. I would pay a bit more for easier shipping.
I think your battery packs would be ideal if they had a rubber waterproof housing, as some of the Magicshine ones do.


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm planning to purchase two batteries from Hunk Lee soon, but I have some questions.

1. Do I need to specify a certain type of connector or does the type listed work fine? I am using Gemini and Yinding Lightheads. Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 3400mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S1PM | eBay

2. Is there a difference between these two batteries? Was wondering why the 6200mAH is $1 less than the 5800 mAH.
A Panasonic 18650A 7 4V 6200mAh Li ion Battery 4 3100mAh Cells to 2S2PX w PCM In | eBay
Panasonic LiIon Battery Pack 7 4V 5800mAh for MagicShine LED Bike Light NCR 2S2P | eBay

3. I need a new charger. Is there a model on here that anyone can recommend?
items in store on eBay!

Thanks


----------



## HunkLee (Nov 6, 2013)

thank you! 
1. The spec of our connector is 5.5/2.1mm. So pls check it. 
2. More capacity, more longer working time. Price difference depend on its cost. 
3. Use 8.4v charger for 7.4v battery. More high charging current, more shorter charging time.


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2006)

I need two batteries one for nitefighter bt-21 and one for nitefighter bt-70. At least two hour run time each. What would you recommend? also do I need connector from battery to helmet for bt-21 thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The lights themselves come with good batteries that will do exactly what you ask. Beyond that, all the relevant info for the lights is in their corresponding threads.



As for extension cable, depends on where your storing the pack. Only you can answer that question.


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2006)

Already ordered light heads only. Read for several hours and seemed GB had shipping problems so ordered from dealmachine did not see kit. So now I need separate batteries. Read hunk lee has good batteries just want to make sure I order correct models. I am storing helmet battery in top of camel back. on my old Baja design light had short connector assuming I will need one for this also. Thanks


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The basic Magicshine BAK batteries from action-led-lights are very nice, reasonably priced, and can be here in a few days.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hojong (Jul 25, 2006)

Do the hunk lee battery packs with the PCM such as this Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 10200mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S3PM | eBay do balance charging?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is hunk lee, that's his eBay store. And they only kind of work from my understanding but don't work very well.


----------



## rideonjon (May 27, 2009)

Hey just wanted to let you know I've been running these batteries,for the last 4 months (2x3400mah)with Yinding light heads.I can't believe how well they are performing.Very impressed with the run time and overall quality.On the weekend I got caught out 8km's in the backcountry due to poor trail conditions and these lights got me and my buddy out safe.
thanks Hunk Lee.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> The basic Magicshine BAK batteries from action-led-lights are very nice, reasonably priced, and can be here in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


^ This ^


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

hojong said:


> Do the hunk lee battery packs with the PCM such as this Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 10200mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S3PM | eBay do balance charging?


Most likely, ordinary protection board is used.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

PCM can be seen on one of the pictures. It is the square one without balancing.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I got a very nice little LiPo battery pack from Hunk Lee for about $25. it took about 4 weeks.
It's a tiny little 1900maH one for commuting, and came with connectors and free shipping. 
One waterproofing job later (Self fusing tape with heat shrink cover) and voila! I barely notice it on my helmet.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've asked him if I can get the connector w/o the threads but he can't seem to understand that and just keeps saying connector as shown. Anybody know anything different.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

He shows a connector list on his descriptions, you give him the part number from the picture for the connector you want.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

I have bought a couple packs from him. They are fantastic, genuine name brand cells instead of whatever comes with the cheap (but good) China lights. My Yinding can survive two hour and a half or so rides without a charge with the Panasonic 2s2p pack, while the stock batteries in the Magicshine or similar in the group are done toward the end of one ride. Good value. Threaded connector is annoying, would be an upside not a downside if I could find a threaded extension cable for helmet mounting. Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srranch1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hunk Lee Battery
I bought a spare 7400mAh battery from him on ebay.
His listing says it is for Magic Shine. I have the MJ872 light.
The battery connection on his battery is NOT the same as light.
The Magicshine charger seem to charge his battery.

The inside diameter of his female plug is 1mm smaller than male outside diameter which makes the water tight connection.

I sent e-mails back and forth and his response is:
_"We ship the item same as the picture and the description shown, that is, DC 5.5/2.1 waterproof connector, most customer from MTBR use such connector.
You may need DIY to fit your special application."_

_Its a pity you haven't told us before you bought the battery from our ebay store.
So look for a comfortable connector to exchange by yourself, I think it is very simple. Make sure of positive and negative._

_Maybe Magic Shine LED light has many types of connector, but we wrote clearly the connector is DC5.5/2.1mm, you need confirm it before buy the item. 
You can see many people talk about our battery and use well, no one said the connector is can't use._

So, I can find and pay for the replacement of the connector, or try and change it myself.

I would say buyer beware unless you are 100% certain what you get will work, There is no return or refund option as far as I can see.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

I have three batteries from Mr. Hunk, all fit my Gloworm(XS/X2), MJ808 and BT21, all pretty snug too.

His two cell 18650B pack powers my Gloworm X2 for 2hrs on med/high.



Srranch1 said:


> Hunk Lee Battery
> I bought a spare 7400mAh battery from him on ebay.
> His listing says it is for Magic Shine. I have the MJ872 light.
> The battery connection on his battery is NOT the same as light.
> The Magicshine charger seem to charge his battery.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

Anyone know what happened to shipping rates?

I bought a battery at the beginning of last fall, went to buy another today but had to stop. It seems that his shipping rates to the US have gone up substantially since my purchase.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Ottoreni said:


> Anyone know what happened to shipping rates?


I don't know for sure about the batteries, but international rates through the USPS just about doubled for most countries in Jan.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Continuation from another thread.



patski said:


> I dont' have any test equipment but 20-30mins max on my gloworm X2 for the 2cell and one hour on the 4cell. Both "supposed" to be NCR18650B Panasonic cells.





tigris99 said:


> No way those packs are legit (what happens when people want to be cheap lol). I have ran the tests (plus I use the set up every ride) and a 2 cell should last bit over an hour, a 4 cell around 2.5hrs.
> 
> Seems he is trying to play the same bs other China sellers do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Very strange. Patski do you have or can borrow some digital multmeter (DMM)?


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

It's easy to open shrinkwrap & check actual brand of cells. 

Are you sure your charger is Ok by the way?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> Very strange. Patski do you have or can borrow some digital multmeter (DMM)?





-Archie- said:


> Are you sure your charger is Ok by the way?


I'm charging them now to test voltage, they were at 8.1 before I put them on the charger.

The new KD cells were at 8.2 after charging all night.

I have 5 different chargers so I'm sure I've cycled though them...


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Still, something is very strange here. Lets try to go sistematicaly through them.

1. What is your measurment equipment? Is it accurate enough? DMM should show at least three digits (0.00). It should be accurate +/- few 1/100. Try to compare with very well known figures/equipment.

2. What is the voltage of your chargers when unloaded ie. open circuit? Measure voltage output when batteries are not connected.

3. Batteries might be unbalanced, so you need to check voltage of each set of cells in series. Of course I would done it in the last stage after we check 1. and 2.

New packs should be more or less balanced. In the same pack I would allow only 0.01V difference between cell sets.
Be specific and name each pack when reporting voltages. Just to avoid missunderstandings.

I'm shure we will find what's wrong here.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> 2. What is the voltage of your chargers when unloaded ie. open circuit? Measure voltage output when batteries are not connected.


One charger was putting out 6V, I canned it.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Good. That 6V one was probably main cause to your "failures". Can you make picture of it and/or tell who is manufacturer?

If we assume your measurment equipment is accurate enough then I would say those two with 8.37V are the best ones, the other two can be used but they have to low voltage and the packs should be topped up with first two chargers.

Would be good to see the pictures of all chargers and their labels. It is for the sake of other user and their possible problems.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> Good. That 6V one was probably main cause to your "failures". Can you make picture of it and/or tell who is manufacturer?Would be good to see the pictures of all chargers and their labels. It is for the sake of other user and their possible problems.


The 5V charger actually wasn't in the rotation, it was in my light cabinet, I looked closely and it's actually a 5V charger... :madman:









8.37V is the one without the stamped rectangle.









I use this DVM from Amazon, http://amzn.to/29ODaY1


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

I see. All chargers are pretty much cheapo ones. One of that kind was tested by HKJ -> Review of WJT-0068 2S 1A LiIon

I would not rely on those chargers. They might work OK, but you never know until tested. Suprisingly your samples have voltages on the low side. Mostly they are above which can cause safety issues.

Now, do you feel you still have problems with battery packs?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

ledoman said:


> Suprisingly your samples have voltages on the low side. Mostly they are above which can cause safety issues.


Just bought two of these chargers on Amazon, they both register 9.5V, is that dangerous?


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

As I've seen so far, the chargers with red title might be dangerous ones. Can't say all are that kind, but this proves it even more. 

Yes 9.5V can be dangerous if the battery pack doesn't have protection circuit or it triggers at to high voltage. At best it would shorten cells lifetime.
I would stay away from it.


----------

